# Kühler für I7 9700K



## drgiga (19. März 2019)

*Kühler für I7 9700K*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich suche für meinen I7 9700 K einen neuen Kühler. Aktuell habe ich den be quiet Shadow Rock Slim. Der ist aber  unzureichend. Ich habe nicht vor  die CPU zu übertaskten aber die knapp 50 Grad im Idle sind mir trotzdem zu hoch. Da ich einen recht hohen RGB-RAM (Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3200MHz ) habe, habe ich bedenken das der Kühlkörper nicht hoch genug ist bzw. nicht passt. Eigentlich wollte ich den Dark Rock 4 nehmen aber ich habe gehört, dass dieser zumindest den 1. Slot bedeckt. Insbesondere da ich noch auf 32 GB aufstocken will und somit alle Slots belegt wären. 


Ich würde auch einen Noctua ausprobieren, allerdings stört mich dort der Braune Lüfter. 

Ansonsten wäre mir wichtig, das der Lüfter extrem leise läuft. RGB-Beleuchtung ist bei mir eher unwichtig, diesbezüglich.

Hat jemand eine Idee welchen Kühler man sich zulegen sollte?


Vielen Dank


----------



## Research (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kühler für I7 9700K*

240er Fertig-WaKü.


----------



## drgiga (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kühler für I7 9700K*



Research schrieb:


> 240er Fertig-WaKü.




Eine WaKü ist für mich keine Option. Aber ich hatte drüber nachgedacht.


----------



## _Berge_ (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kühler für I7 9700K*

Welches Gehäuse?

Hier geht's nicht um eine custom wakü sondern eine all in one, also Wartungsfrei, wäre für dich je nach Gehäuse definitiv eine Option, zumal du die Funzel RAM hast

Zudem sieht's dann aufgeräumter aus und nicht so gequetscht, gibt's aufjedenfall Modelle die leise sind, da kein OC geplant ist kannst die Lüfter langsamer drehen lassen, eine 240er oder gar 280 würde sich gut machen

Nzxt Kraken oder die neuen Revisionen der Corsair h Serie


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kühler für I7 9700K*

Welches Gehäuse ist denn vorhanden und was darf's denn kosten?


----------



## drgiga (19. März 2019)

*AW: Kühler für I7 9700K*

Gehäuse ist das be quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2. Also Platz habe ich dort genug. Aber trotzdem sehe ich eine Wasserkühlung kritisch. Habe aber auch keine Erfahrung damit gemacht


----------



## Bebo24 (27. März 2019)

*AW: Kühler für I7 9700K*

Hm, die Ramriegel sind schon sehr hoch, daher ist der Scythe Fuma, den ich sonst empfohlen hätte, eher raus - zumindest könntest Du den 2. Lüfter nur sehr schlecht oder gar nicht vor dem Kühler verbauen. Von daher, und Deiner Abneigung gegen WaKü, blieben wohl eher nur recht dünne Towerkühler, die nicht groß über den CPU-Sockel vorragen. Welche da am meisten taugen weiß ich auch nicht, schau doch mal nach entsprechenden Tests. Ohne OC-Absichten sind Deine Kühlanforderungen ja auch recht gemäßigt, ich denke jeder Tower-Kühler mit 120mm-Lüfter sollte da mit der Abwärme der CPU (wie gesagt ohne OC betrachtet) locker fertig werden.


P.S.: Ich wundere mich allerdings ein bisschen bezüglich Deiner Aussage zu Wasserkühlungen - in Deiner Signatur steht ja immerhin eine!


----------



## Lordac (27. März 2019)

*AW: Kühler für I7 9700K*

Servus,

ich werfe den Brocken 3 in den Raum, durch den asymmetrisch angeordneten Kühlkörper, gibt es keine Probleme mit hohen RAM-Modulen.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## bastian123f (27. März 2019)

*AW: Kühler für I7 9700K*

Hab auch einen Brocken. Kann ihn nur weiterempfehlen. 

Wobei ein Dark Rock Pro 4 auch gut wäre. Da gehen ja auch die Trident Z drunter.


----------



## Bebo24 (27. März 2019)

*AW: Kühler für I7 9700K*

Mir ist gerade noch aufgefallen, dass da bei Dir etwas sehr merkwürdig sein muss: 



drgiga schrieb:


> Aktuell habe ich den be quiet Shadow Rock Slim. Der ist aber  unzureichend. Ich habe nicht vor  die CPU zu übertaskten aber die knapp 50 Grad im Idle sind mir trotzdem zu hoch.



Also der Shadow Rock Slim sollte Deine CPU garantiert im IDLE auf ca. 30 Grad oder so kühlen können. Wenn er das nicht tut, dann kann es entweder nur an der Lüftersteuerung liegen, dass da der CPU-Lüfter stark heruntergeregelt wird, oder der Kühler sitzt nicht richtig auf der CPU bzw. mit der Wärmeleitpaste stimmt etwas nicht. An Deiner Stelle würde ich das Alles erstmal überprüfen, bevor ich mir einen neuen CPU-Kühler kaufe!


----------



## GladiusTi (27. März 2019)

*AW: Kühler für I7 9700K*

Ich werfe den Noctua NH-D15S in den Raum. Besser gehts in Sachen Luft sowieso nicht (kaum). OC kannst du dir dann immer noch überlegen, ist mit dem Kühler kein Problem.

Edit: Ich merke grade, dass der TE zuletzt vor einer Woche hier im Thread war. Ich schätze er hat sich schon für einen Kühler entschieden. Dann geht diese Empfehlung an alle anderen unschlüssigen, die über Google/Bing/Yahoo/Duckduckgo hierher finden.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (6. April 2019)

*AW: Kühler für I7 9700K*



GladiusTi schrieb:


> Ich werfe den Noctua NH-D15S in den Raum. Besser gehts in Sachen Luft sowieso nicht (kaum). OC kannst du dir dann immer noch überlegen, ist mit dem Kühler kein Problem.
> 
> Edit: Ich merke grade, dass der TE zuletzt vor einer Woche hier im Thread war. Ich schätze er hat sich schon für einen Kühler entschieden. Dann geht diese Empfehlung an alle anderen unschlüssigen, die über Google/Bing/Yahoo/Duckduckgo hierher finden.



In Sachen Luft gibt's nichts besseres. Selbst der wird bei OC an seine Grenzen kommen. Auch eine 240/280er AiO ist unzureichend und wird ca 65-80C warm bei mittlerem Geräuschpegel.


----------



## Gast20190527 (6. April 2019)

*AW: Kühler für I7 9700K*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Auch eine 240/280er AiO ist unzureichend und wird ca 65-80C warm bei mittlerem Geräuschpegel.



Stimmt so auch nicht, eine H115i z.b. kühlt nen I7 9700K auf maximal 65 Grad runter und wird dabei nichtmal mittel Laut sondern bleibt schön leise. 280er Radiator reicht für diese CPU völlig. Wenn es eine gute AiO ist.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (6. April 2019)

*AW: Kühler für I7 9700K*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Stimmt so auch nicht, eine H115i z.b. kühlt nen I7 9700K auf maximal 65 Grad runter und wird dabei nichtmal mittel Laut sondern bleibt schön leise. 280er Radiator reicht für diese CPU völlig. Wenn es eine gute AiO ist.



Oc mit wie viel Volt?


----------

